# Old lathes



## toploader (Mar 24, 2019)

Seen this add for some vintage lathes. If anyone in the Pacific Northwest is interested in saving these machines, I have a 10k capacity Hyster forklift and a 25k gooseneck trailer. 









						Vintage metal lathes
					

4 vintage metal lathes for sale. All four are restoration projects or suitable for parts. Most complete is a Nebel: overall length 13'3" and can handle 8' between the chuck and tailstock. This lathe...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 24, 2019)

Really nice of you to offer help moving them. Would be some work, but would be great to see them come back to life. I've been looking for an old long bed lathe for driveshaft building. Something like that would be just the ticket. Mike


----------



## toploader (Apr 15, 2019)

So the Ad was updated $300 or best reasonable offer. My offer to haul the machines and unload at your destination with my Hyster 110 forklift stands.


----------



## MontanaLon (Apr 15, 2019)

toploader said:


> So the Ad was updated $300 or best reasonable offer. My offer to haul the machines and unload at your destination with my Hyster 110 forklift stands.


How much to deliver to Illinois?


----------



## toploader (Apr 16, 2019)

MontanaLon said:


> How much to deliver to Illinois?



Just a wee bit far away on that one.


----------



## toploader (Apr 16, 2019)

Here’s the new link









						Vintage metal lathes
					

4 vintage metal lathes for sale. All four are restoration projects or suitable for parts. Most complete is a Nebel: overall length 13'3" and can handle 8' between the chuck and tailstock. This lathe...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------

